# CM Punk apparently bladed on Raw



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

> It was a move that we used to see every week but rarely see on WWE TV these days. WWE Champion CM Punk reportedly bladed on this week's RAW in the steel cage match against Jerry Lawler. Punk appeared to gig his forehead before returning to the cage a second time and then appeared to hand the blade off to referee Charles Robinson.
> 
> At best we can tell, there has been no fallout backstage - meaning Punk has more power than imagined or he successfully argued that he did not blade and that it was a hardway cut. Blading is absolutely prohibited in WWE these days.


Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No doubt he either bladed or he did it the hard way,


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to the era of wrestling where to bleed yourself without getting fired is to do it HARD way.


----------



## Upstate Scrappy (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow I gotta go rewatch this match. Big news.

Either Punk is gonna get buried, Punk has a lot of backstage power, or WWE is changing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I did think he got a legitimate knock tbh.


----------



## Sexyama (Aug 25, 2012)

I believe he bladed and im completely fine with it


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

He did it when he hit his head on the cage. You can see that.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

GOIN' AGAINST THE SYSTEM AGAIN!


----------



## TexasRangerCarl (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you CM Punk, for at least trying to get WWE back to its own roots.


----------



## Sexyama (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's a picture from during the match.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

There's really no way Punk bladed without being told to. The WWE know they can get away with it occasionally, provided they can pretend it was accidental. The sponsors may not like blood, but they're clearly aware that accidents can happen on live tv.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

guess the attitude era will start next week


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Did he get his hair cut for this then?! :


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Not being allowed to blade sucks major ass. Blood gives matches an OMG factor.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I just assumed that it was hardway given the prohibition on blading. Also the ref offered to wipe up the blood but Punk just wiped it onto his wrist tape.

Looking at the picture though, it looks like it might be a blade job, being the classic over the eyebrow cut and all. I'll have to give it a rewatch though. Could also have been done with a punch or from being rammed into the cage.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

He's not going over John boy now.


----------



## BearBatch (Jan 31, 2012)

There is already a YouTube video up analysing the match...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLxGLsXmRQo

If he did, he must have a lot of power backstage. I doubt it's a change in the way WWE is going to broadcast Raw (more blood etc) but it does add to certain matches, makes them seem (I know it's fake) more genuine.


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

All I can say is fair play. I hope it continues.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I just assumed that it was hardway given the prohibition on blading. Also the ref offered to wipe up the blood but Punk just wiped it onto his wrist tape.
> 
> Looking at the picture though, it looks like it might be a blade job, *being the classic over the eyebrow cut and all.* I'll have to give it a rewatch though. Could also have been done with a punch or from being rammed into the cage.


It was on his Skull  










Also after watching the clip further above, he did Blade


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

He didn't blade, I rewatched at the time and it was when he was thrown into the cage just before being taken into the corner. He hit the top of his head on the central part of the cage and was bleeding shortly after that.

There is a part after he comes out the corner where it does look he might be blading, but at the point he's holding his forehead when the cut is clearly right on the top of his head.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

I understand the ban on blading. Everyone should. As badly as that match was going it turned a corner for the better after he was busted open/bladed. I couldn't tell if it was a blade job or a hardway.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

he def. bladed, when i was watching it i saw his hand go to his head and I was like he def. just cut himself....Shortly after he was bleeding but Punk kept it under control by constantly wiping it on his wrist tape. If he didnt his face would have been caked in blood....

Afterwards in a wwe exclusive interview you can see the cut, it is a little behind the hairline..


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

it was the hard way, watch it again and pay close attention to punk's head

right before jerry came off the top rope he was fine, right after jerry punched him from the top rope, seconds later he started bleeding

unless he bladed and it took 30-60 sec to start which i doubt, plus there would of been more blood


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Why in the name of blue hell would Punk or anyone blade in a match with Jerry Lawler, did they want it to look like Jerry was kicking his ass? doubt it. Why would Punk bleeding be a good idea.

If anything Jerry should have bladed in that match to sell the brutality. 

There was punk bleeding and he was the one dishing out the punishment.

EDIT: Back to point, it was an accident.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ted_DiBiaseJR said:


> It was on his Skull
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right. I though the cut was where the blood bunched up on his eyebrow, but they blood is actually coming from above that.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Why in the name of blue hell would Punk or anyone blade in a match with Jerry Lawler, did they want it to look like Jerry was kicking his ass? doubt it. Why would Punk bleeding be a good idea.
> 
> If anything Jerry should have bladed in that match to sell the brutality.
> 
> ...


This is a good point. What would the point be to either break the rules, or for WWE to go outside the norm, to have Punk bleed against Lawler of all people. Just as you say, if there was to be blading here it should have been done by Lawler.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk with DAT BACKSTAGE STROKE.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> Why in the name of blue hell would Punk or anyone blade in a match with Jerry Lawler,


Exactly...


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Maybe Punk is sick of having to tone stuff down in his promos and found out he's losing to Cena at NOC(cleanly too?), so he just decided to go against WWE this one time. What's the worst WWE can do to him(assuming he's already gonna lose the title at NOC)


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DiabeticTurkey said:


> Not being allowed to blade sucks major ass. Blood gives matches an OMG factor.


It's 2012, if you are still in the OMG stages when you see blood in a match, wow, go outside or something.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

It's no reflection on the WWE, they didn't do a close up on Punk, they didn't mentioned the blood which they usually would. CM Punk was thrown into the cage and the central foundation part must have slashed him. Blading isn't allowed, even someone as high up as Punk is not going to get away with that. Triple H was fined for hitting Undertaker in the head with a chair...


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Is the above picture meant to suggest that Punk bladed while standing up in the middle of the ring while his opponent was grabbing him around the throat, thus guaranteeing that the camera was on them?


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

I think the whole report is bogus and is proved to be bullshit by this image.










Punk has to get staples to close the wound, I may be wrong but a wound like that doesn't come from a razor blade.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like he bladed indeed. Backstage power maybe..!

EDIT: Just checked the post above, looks like he didn't!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rewatched the match to try and catch it and it definitely looks like he bladed when he was being thrown into the cage. It wasn't a huge cut though, which I guess allowed it to make it seem like it was a legit cut and not a blade job.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't believe some people are still surprised to see blood. It's just embarrassing to read comments and even hear people I know act surprised.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Big deal.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty sure it was the fist drop that did it or maybe a cage smash (ban on using the cage in cage matches maybe?), it was definitely bleeding whilst he was in the cage for the actual fight and there didn't appear to be any chances to blade. Also I think he's cut his head before but the new haircut made it easier for the blood to flow and get noticed.

Honestly though the blood made the match and Punk's transition to full heel much more effective. I'm not saying we go to Ric Flair levels of blading but banning them outright robs stories of great moments. Not that it matters as WWE probably don't want to risk the PG rating with blood, most wrestlers are freqently breaking the PG language limits.

Even when someone does start bleeding I think WWE makes a point of panning the camera away like when Slater had the certificate smashed over his head or a couple of Sheamus fights where he's had a few cuts.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Upstate Scrappy said:


> Wow I gotta go rewatch this match. Big news.
> 
> Either Punk is gonna get buried, Punk has a lot of backstage power, or WWE is changing.


CM Punk buried? HAHA. That's one thing, that will never happen.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> Why in the name of blue hell would Punk or anyone blade in a match with Jerry Lawler, did they want it to look like Jerry was kicking his ass? doubt it. Why would Punk bleeding be a good idea.
> 
> If anything Jerry should have bladed in that match to sell the brutality.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Rather strange that he's selling how brutal 65 year old Jerry Lawler is. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Gimmicky said:


> Pretty sure it was the fist drop that did it or maybe a cage smash (ban on using the cage in cage matches maybe?), it was definitely bleeding whilst he was in the cage for the actual fight and there didn't appear to be any chances to blade. Also I think he's cut his head before but the new haircut made it easier for the blood to flow and get noticed.


He dug out the blade from his wrist tape. It was quiet visible.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

I would assume it's because Lawler is one of the few performers left that WWE has that performed in the era where blading was common. If it was indeed a blade job, I would imagine it was Punk paying homage to that time. I've seen him do things like that in matches a lot.


----------



## Belisarius (Feb 23, 2012)

CM Punk carry his dog to every wwe event?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

NOt sure if he bladed or not, My guess would be know and the fact he needed stiches or staples leads to beleive it was an accident and not a blading.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Belisarius said:


> CM Punk carry his dog to every wwe event?


I think a lot of them do. Either way, that picture is LOLable.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Chingo Bling said:


> He dug out the blade from his wrist tape. It was quiet visible.


I'll have to watch the match again, I probably wasn't expecting it so wasn't really looking.

If it is true then I like the implications it has for Punk's backstage pull.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, if there was any doubt before in my mind about making the tombstone in my sig prematurely... it's gone now.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

If he did blade, WWE didn't sign off on it.

Cole and Matthews completely ignored the fact that he was bleeding. Matthews said "whoa, whoa," and stopped himself mid-sentence. They were probably told not to acknowledge it in their earpieces.

I also feel the match was abruptly cut short because of the color.

Nothing has changed in the WWE, no need to get excited.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why would he blade just for a match with Lawler? a match which he dominated 99% of btw. It makes the wwe champion look bad when an old fat announcer can make the wwe champion bleed.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

It added to the match. Im not one of the many blood thirsty ppl on here but made him look more crazy and badass. Hopefully it was thr fist drop by Lawler that busted him open. Really wouldn't wanna see the blade come back. 

And if he did and not get in trouble he must really have some pull. No wonder Beth hasnt been doing anything for months lol.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Huh? I wonder why he would blade if it's not allowed.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

He did not blade. If he did, why would he cut himself near the top of his skull and not the traditional blading spot, above the eyebrow?

And why wasn't there more blood? If someone blades you usually see a fair amount of blood come out. He stopped bleeding after a couple of minutes.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

punk is above the system right now. he just isn't replaceable. he's smart too, he knows how to play the game while managing to do whatever he wants. i'm sure he has 2nd most stroke in the company right now behind cena.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

TeamRocketGrunt said:


> guess the attitude era will start next week


LOL the best that WWE could do is revert back to the style of the post-Attitude Era (2002-2008)...but not the Attitude Era. That's already too "violent" enough for today's world and its increasingly sensitive issues when it comes to violence.

PG era or not, how do wrestling companies get away with things like blading? Aren't there medical professionals that examine all this dangerous stuff and tell them how bad it is for ANYONE to cut themselves? If there was enough public awareness on this subject matter at all, then we wouldn't be seeing blood in any wrestling show.

It's very detrimental to your health. There is a high risk of getting bacterial infections. And some people can accidentally cut a vein and bleed to death or lose a great amount of blood. 

Accidents do happen in the entertainment business, but blading is done on purpose...which I can't understand why anyone would risk their health for entertainment. No one should be doing that. If people want to show the audience some blood, then use fake realistic blood like in the movies. Can't believe that wrestlers have been doing it for so long. 

For CM Punk's sake, I sure hope he did not blade. I have faith in him that it was an accident during the match. That's why the commentators didn't acknowledge when Punk was busted open. It's either that, or Punk just screwed up on his blading.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

So, was that Punk's new "I'm Gonna Blade" haircut?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Belisarius said:


> CM Punk carry his dog to every wwe event?


Looked at the photo a few times. Didn't see the dig till now. Good spot!


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

he defo bladed, ya see him giv it to the ref


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

PIPEBOMB~!


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Why would he blade just for a match with Lawler? a match which he dominated 99% of btw. It makes the wwe champion look bad when an old fat announcer can make the wwe champion bleed.


Exactly.


----------



## GOATse (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe the _boooooorrr-inng_ chants got to him and he thought color would save that snoozefest of a match. WWE should at least comp us all a 5-Hour Energy.


----------



## Mr. Marketable (Jun 28, 2012)

didnt read the whole thread, he def bladed you can see him doing it before he gets slammed into the cage. I called it when I was watching the match, you can clearly see it


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it was an accident. It made Punk look like a pussy, bleeding at the hands of a commentator. In theory it should have been Lawler who bladed. Would be very surprised if it was a blade job.




Catalanotto said:


> It's 2012, if you are still in the OMG stages when you see blood in a match, wow, go outside or something.


In moderation, it does though. I'm sorry, but let's use Kofi Kingston and R-Truth as an example. If they hypothetically wanted Truth to turn heel, and he randomly started beating on Kingston and Kingston bladed, there would be an OMG factor. People would be in shock, Kingston would be bleeding, Truth would get major heel heat. Bleeding does help the intensity at times, like it or not.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

Jericho Addict said:


> I think the whole report is bogus and is proved to be bullshit by this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like his dirty dog!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It looked to me like he bladed when I first saw the match and from those pictures it looked like he bladed. Do I know if he did? Nope. Don't really care either.

I do find it funny that people say he obvious did this or he obviously didn't do that. Well it's not so obvious when you have both sides claiming they know for sure. *


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Blood is back woooooo!!!!!! Attitude Era wooo, *rolls eyes* who gives a feck.*


----------



## ibax (Apr 27, 2012)

Alim said:


> He did not blade. If he did, why would he cut himself near the top of his skull and not the traditional blading spot, above the eyebrow?
> 
> And why wasn't there more blood? If someone blades you usually see a fair amount of blood come out. He stopped bleeding after a couple of minutes.


Cut in a place that wasn't as visible, and usually when they blade above the eye it pours, unlike above the head where it would take some time to be visible on the face and not pour as much and I take it Punk didn't want that so it all matches up.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

CM Punks Twitter:



> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> 500k fine. Drop in the bucket. Bucket of blood!





> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> And yes, I have more power than you could possibly imagine.


Make of it what you will.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

^^^^ CM Troll lol.

I doubt that he bladed. If he's going to do something that could get him in shit, surely he'd wait to do it at a more significant time than a random Raw match against a 60 year old commentator.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

David Banner said:


> Why would he blade just for a match with Lawler? a match which he dominated 99% of btw. It makes the wwe champion look bad when an old fat announcer can make the wwe champion bleed.


That's not the point. The point is, that Punk and probably Lawler know the meaning of a Cage match. If someone gets thrown head first in a Steel cage, it is natural that someone will bleed. It's about damn time someone didn't insult our intelligence.

That's my whole issue with the non-bleeding part of the show. It's not that I want blood in every big match and not even in every Cage/Cell/Chamber match. Only if it makes sense.

For example, when Taker hit Mcmahon two seconds into the match and Vince started losing an ridiculous amount of blood, it was stupid and unrealistic. When Shawn gets rammed head first in the Cell twice by Taker, it must cause an immense loss of blood.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao Punk's tweets.



> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> 500k fine. Drop in the bucket. Bucket of blood!


IN A BUCKET. OF BLOOD.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

He's not gonna blade the top of his fucking head is he, no chance.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Streak said:


> He's not gonna blade the top of his fucking head is he, no chance.


*Sure he would, and probably did. If you're gonna scar yourself why not do it where it wont be seen?*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hope he didn't get that haircut just for the blade spot. That hairstyle is a lot better on him than the slicked back look.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

"The staples are fake too"....OUCH.

https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/240894624573571072/photo/1


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> Hope he didn't get that haircut just for the blade spot. That hairstyle is a lot better on him than the slicked back look.


*That hairstyle is absolutely the best on him since he's been in WWE. I agree. The only thing that is better is the druggie blonde look...that's not coming back though. *


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
I paid Charles Robinsons fine. #respect
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite .


CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
And yes, I have more power than you could possibly imagine.
Expand
Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

DiabeticTurkey said:


> CM Punks Twitter:
> 
> Make of it what you will.


You missed out the one before that that says



> I paid Charles Robinsons fine #respect


So basically this is saying that he got bust open, Little Naitch wanted to stop the match for a bit to do the doctor routine but Punk told him to let it slide and let him bleed, for which Robinson got a bollocking for because he didn't follow company procedure when it comes to blood.

No blading should require that many staples, hell no blading should require staples at all unless you're using a hacksaw.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

He's working the net. On the actual footage, where people are saying he blades is nowhere near the cut in the pictures.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Xander45 said:


> You missed out the one before that that says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Or it's saying that he did blade and got fined for it. Robinson should have stopped the match and didn't and got fined for it a fine in which Punk himself paid. *



The Streak said:


> He's working the net. On the actual footage, where people are saying he blades is nowhere near the cut in the pictures.


*Sure it is. Same spot actually.*


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

....And you don't blade the top of your head anyway.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Or it's saying that he did blade and got fined for it. Robinson should have stopped the match and didn't and got fined for it a fine in which Punk himself paid. *


Again I point to the staples, I can't think of another time I've heard of somebody having to have staples due to blading.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Xander45 said:


> Again I point to the staples, I can't think of another time I've heard of somebody having to have staples due to blading.


And if you blade, you certainly don't cut yourself several centimeters.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Streak said:


> ....And you don't blade the top of your head anyway.


*You do if you don't wanna massively scar up your forehead. *


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't care if he bladed or not. I thought it was cool regardless. 

Yeah I like a little blood in my wrestling, so sue me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Evil Peter said:


> And if you blade, you certainly don't cut yourself several centimeters.


Unless you're in a cage match with Undertaker and likely half coked up. 


Apparently we don't have an HBK smilie....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Xander45 said:


> Again I point to the staples, I can't think of another time I've heard of somebody having to have staples due to blading.


*Blading yourself too deep used to happen quite often. *


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I was busted open above my eye a while back and only required glue. Anyone who cuts themselves shaving knows about cuts with razor blades. You don't need staples for a cut like that unless you really cut deep and wide.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Punk blatantly trolling the fools that thought he bladed. Why would he blade in this match of all fucking matches?


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't believe he did blade. Why would he cut the top of his head? It could possibly destroy some of his hair molecules affecting the way his hair grows (Raven getting his head shaved by Shane Douglas for example). I don't think Punk would run that risk in a match on Raw against The King of all people... Plus the amount of shit he would get in just wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Punk blatantly trolling the fools that thought he bladed. Why would he blade in this match of all fucking matches?


Not to mention on twitter he actually kind of mocks a guy who accuses him of being "fake" and blading to bleed.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


>


Ok I'm rewatching the match now, at this point Punk is already bleeding. Milli-seconds before that image Punks hand is wide open, there's no blade held at that point. Also just before this part the ref speaks to him as he can see the blood starting to flow, then straight after he hits the cage the ref speaks to him again and Punk gives him a stern look and says something and then carries on.

A bit before all that that he's thrown into the cage and when he's on the floor he dabs his head and you can see blood on his fingers. So he either bust upon (or bladed) at that point, not when this image is from.

EDIT: I can't believe I'm getting dragged into this so much.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love it when these dumb dirtsheets get called out on their bullshit. He didn't blade, and I'm surprised this many people actually think he did.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Xander45 said:


> Ok I'm rewatching the match now, at this point Punk is already bleeding. Milli-seconds before that image Punks hand is wide open, there's no blade held at that point. Also just before this part the ref speaks to him as he can see the blood starting to flow, then straight after he hits the cage the ref speaks to him again and Punk gives him a stern look and says something and then carries on.
> 
> A bit before all that that he's thrown into the cage and when he's on the floor he dabs his head and you can see blood on his fingers. So he either bust upon (or bladed) at that point, not when this image is from.
> 
> EDIT: I can't believe I'm getting dragged into this so much.


You can also add the fact that if that still shows a blade job he would be bleeding from his hairline, not from the top of his head.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I love it when these dumb dirtsheets get called out on their bullshit. He didn't blade, and I'm surprised this many people actually think he did.


This.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> Punk blatantly trolling the fools that thought he bladed. Why would he blade in this match of all fucking matches?


Spot on.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

BearBatch said:


> There is already a YouTube video up analysing the match...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLxGLsXmRQo
> 
> If he did, he must have a lot of power backstage. I doubt it's a change in the way WWE is going to broadcast Raw (more blood etc) but it does add to certain matches, makes them seem (I know it's fake) more genuine.


I missed Raw this week so this is the first I'm seeing this. I'm betting against a blade job. You hardly seen the blood on his face at any time and he willingly wiped most of it away himself. Where is the point in mutilating yourself if it's not going to give that dramatic busted open moment? And against Jerry on Raw? I don't buy it. Hardly worth the risk.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:lmao 

This doesn't look like blading to me.. 










And a quote from Punk himself..



> *CM Punk has a Message to all you fans who read about a "Blading" article*
> 
> "I paid Charles Robinsons fine. #respect"
> 
> ...


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

In reference to the quoted picture above, why the hell would you blade if you're being pushed clearly on camera into a steel cage of all places. It'd be like trying to shave with a knife whilst riding a horse. Punk isn't THAT stupid.

Edit: And interference to the picture directly above me, the scar is sideways from ear to ear and the pictures makes it look like he was 'blading' horizontally, like above the bridge of the nose. Not exactly but you know what I'm getting at.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

Why he didn't blade:

He wouldn't blade the top of his head. You don't do it there, you cut on the hairline or just below.

The picture where he's supposedly blading shows his hand too high for where cut was.

He's posted pictures of a 5cm gash on the top of his head going all over the place. Blading doesn't require staples, and if it did, there'd be a hell of a lot more blood than he produced.

He certainly wouldn't be boasting about being fined on the net, and an actual fine wouldn't be anywhere near 500k.

He wouldn't blade in a match on Raw in 2012 against Jerry The King Lawler.

He's working twitter and the dirtsheets. It stinks of typical Punk, and as usual people fall for it.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Anyone see his recent tweets?


CM Punk‏@CMPunk

And yes, I have more power than you could possibly imagine. 



Expand 









59mCM Punk‏@CMPunk

I paid Charles Robinsons fine. #respect 


:lmao


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Not blading to Lawler because he would 'look bad' is not really the point.


See how everyone is talking about the blood?

That's the point.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha CM punk workin the dummies.. He didnt blade but it made his heel turn more effective. Im not like pro-blood or anything but you see how much more a little blood can add to a match?


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think he bladed. The match ended so soon afterwards, Micheal and Josh didn't speak about it, and PUNK kept wiping it away to the point where it was barely noticeable from the top of his head. If he did blade I don't think he'd have been trying to clean it from his head every 10 seconds.

With that said, I want blading back. It brings a lot to matches, though I don't want to see them go overboard with it. You can see countless scars on King's forehead from his years of doing it. Nasty.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

the face that anyone can watch the match(and rewatch it), look at the pictures from the match, look at the staple job on top of punk's head, and STILL think he bladed is perplexing. 

i personally think it was the fistdrop or the cage that did it. 

reasons it wasn't a blade job:

1. punk would have tweeted about HIS fine, not robinson's.(btw, a class act by punk for covering the ref's fine)
2. the commentators were dead silent on the blood. why? because it was an accident and they didn't want the blood played up on TV.
3. the match clearly ended abruptly, and i personally believe robinson told punk he needed to go home and punk told him no, that it was on him.
4. the only 'blading' anyone can speculate on is the picture with his hand at the top of his forehead, at least an inch or two from the wound. punk isn't hogan, he isn't going to swipe himself on camera in perfect lighting.

punk got good old-fashioned, earned, glorious hardway blood. all the doubters are just fodder for punk's entertainment.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

To everyone here saying that Punk is going to drop the title to Cena at NOC (even though it's semi off topic), I don't see it. Punk will hold the title until RR, Cena will win it, and we'll get Rock/Cena 2 for the title at Mania. Yay?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Yup, he definitely bladed himself once he hit his head on the cage.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Yup, he definitely bladed himself once he hit his head on the cage.


fpalm

yeah, in return for not drinking and doing drugs he developed the ability to blade with his mind.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't think he bladed, I thought it was possible he did but then I saw the tweets. Obviously playing up the IWC as usual.

I'm a fan of blading/blood in matches, but then again certain blood diseases take a while to detect. With some wrestlers being diagnosed with diseases in recent years I think it was would be legit safer for them not to do it. I would like to see maybe a little at times like Cena at ER. But nothing on the Eddie Guerrero vs JBL scale.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I doubt he did it on purpose, because even guys like Taker and HHH didn't do it when their matches at WM27/28 and in HHH's case, Summerslam 2012, desperately needed blood, even if he was really cutting himself, would have been serious consequences.

In general, blood needs to come back, HIAC, EC or cage matches will never be the same without blood, you can't see real brutality without it and it ruins a lot of moments. Lack of blood ruined the entire image they tried to sell at Summerslam with Lesnar and HHH. The brawl with HBK and Brock wasn't close in his effectiveness without blood and you can find a lot more situations like that. This is the reason why matches in that context will never be on the same level in the clean environment of WWE today.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The dirtsheets fail again. Punk's picture on Twitter pretty much disproved the blading theories.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I doubt he did it on purpose, because even guys like Taker and HHH didn't do it when their matches at WM27/28 and in HHH's case, Summerslam 2012, desperately needed blood, even if he was really cutting himself, would have been serious consequences.
> 
> In general, blood needs to come back, HIAC, EC or cage matches will never be the same without blood, you can't see real brutality without it and it ruins a lot of moments. Lack of blood ruined the entire image they tried to sell at Summerslam with Lesnar and HHH. The brawl with HBK and Brock wasn't close in his effectiveness without blood and you can find a lot more situations like that. This is the reason why matches in that context will never be on the same level in the clean environment of WWE today.


Yeah, I'm not a huge proponent of blood for the sake of blood but that Cena/Lesnar seemed so much more insane when Brock busted up the golden boy. It even had the smarkiest of smarks wondering if it were legit or not. I think a good medium between blading every other week and not at all would be good to keep it unpredictable. Blood can do a lot for a match or a wrestler. For example, I remember when the HHH/Rock ladder match at SummerSlam '98 when the crowd really got behind the Rock at certain parts of that match after he got busted up. It showed he wasn't above getting down and dirty for a match.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Those tweets are great.

#PunkGod #Respect


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk haters: OMG you dumbasses it's so clearly obvious he bladed.

Punk marks: OMG you dumbasses it's so clearly obvious he didn't blade.


That's the last 11 pages.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Upstate Scrappy said:


> Wow I gotta go rewatch this match. Big news.
> 
> Either Punk is gonna get buried, Punk has a lot of backstage power, *or WWE is changing.*


:lmao


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

IMO if you are not going to have blood you shouldn't even have cage matches, HITC matches or elimination chamber matches.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm glad he did. Made it watchable.



Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> Punk haters: OMG you dumbasses it's so clearly obvious he bladed.
> 
> Punk marks: OMG you dumbasses it's so clearly obvious he didn't blade.
> 
> ...


That's every Punk thread. Just replace "bladed" with "sucked".


----------



## heelguy95 (Aug 15, 2012)

Look in my eyes, what do you see? A man who just wasted his time reading your post.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Punk but gotta give him respect for this.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

This guy has too much power for somebody who only moved the business as much as Taka Michinouku did.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Old school guys like Lawler, Funk, Foley, Trips and likely Punk from the indys know how to take a knuckle punch to the top of their forehead or work a cage to get hardway blood. It wasn't a blade job, you silly goose.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

That was no blade job - he had a gash on his head like Cena had when Lesnar opened him up with his elbow. You could see how deep the cut was on camera.



lancaster223 said:


> This guy has too much power for somebody who only moved the business as much as Taka Michinouku did.


First off nobody "moves business" in the current wrestling climate. Secondly, being an amazing, unique, irreplaceable talent, an all-around wrestling genius, industry savvy and selling merch by the bucketload will get you power. Now, if you'd be so kind as to get back under the bridge from whence you came...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

man any Punk thread goes on and on. Im surprised there wasnt a Punk got a New Haircut thread.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

He didn't blade.


But man, bleeding against Lawler. Lawler wasen't even trying to bury him, but inadvertently did.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

mblonde09 said:


> That was no blade job - he had a gash on his head like Cena had when Lesnar opened him up with his elbow. You could see how deep the cut was on camera.
> 
> 
> First off nobody "moves business" in the current wrestling climate. *Secondly, being an amazing, unique, irreplaceable talent, an all-around wrestling genius, industry savvy and selling merch by the bucketload will get you power*. Now, if you'd be so kind as to get back under the bridge from whence you came...


Which Punk is not. 

Where it makes me wonder again how he got that massive amount of clout.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> Why in the name of blue hell would Punk or anyone blade in a match with Jerry Lawler, did they want it to look like Jerry was kicking his ass? doubt it. Why would Punk bleeding be a good idea.
> 
> If anything Jerry should have bladed in that match to sell the brutality.
> 
> ...


This, I was watching thinking "_this makes Punk look a bit weak, busted open at the hands of Jerry Lawler?_"

If anyone needed to blade in this match it made sense for it to be Lawler, so Punk could look viscous and leaving Lawler in a pool of his own blood would have made sense.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Punk would have been fined and suspended on the spot if he bladed, what a rubbish bit of dirt sheet scuttlebutt this is.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

No! Now the kids will know what the heart muscle does!


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

The champ bladed.
Kids! Stop watching the show! You have saturday morning slam now! Leave Raw and Smackdown to real men!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Punk didn't blade, looked a genuine cut to me. 

Why would Punk, the WWE Champion blade himself in a match against a commentator? If there was going to be any blading it should have been Lawler to sell the brutality of the cage match. 

WWE does need to bring blood back, cage, HIAC & EC matches just aren't the same without it and when WWE banned blood, they might as well have scrapped these 3 matches as well.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Punk would never admit to blading. Wrestlers don't. Why are people taking him on his word? Don't be so naive.



AyrshireBlue said:


> Punk didn't blade, looked a genuine cut to me.


A genuine cut doesn't bleed like that.



AyrshireBlue said:


> Why would Punk, the WWE Champion blade himself in a match against a commentator? If there was going to be any blading it should have been Lawler to sell the brutality of the cage match.


As he is a mark for that commentator and the territory he worked in in general. The first spot of the match was Punk asking for a punch as Punk wanted to take a Lawler Punch.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

So all you guys saying that he didn't what do you think to this video? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLxGLsXmRQo


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

A genuine cut on your head would bleed like crazy because the gash would be bigger, CM Punk stopped bleeding pretty fast. It's obvious blading.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

DiabeticTurkey said:


> Not being allowed to blade sucks major ass. Blood gives matches an OMG factor.



Also gives wrestlers that "Hep-C" factor.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

TRDBaron said:


> A genuine cut on your head would bleed like crazy because the gash would be bigger, CM Punk stopped bleeding pretty fast. It's obvious blading.


No TRDBaron as you see Wrestlers ALWAYS tell the truth. 

If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck it is a duck. He obviously bladed. But Punk says he didn't so he didn't according to people here. fpalm


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

What was weird is I was wondering how Jerry Lawler was gonna have a cage match featuring no blood and then yea.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

It would make sense for Punk to say he didn't blade to keep kayfabe.

Anyway, looked a lot like he bladed to me. 

I also don't understand what people are talking about when they say 'a real cut doesn't bleed like that' or 'if it was a real cut, it would be bigger'. Not attacking the people who made those comments. Just wanting clarification on how those are true.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Not a big deal.*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ted_DiBiaseJR said:


> So all you guys saying that he didn't what do you think to this video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLxGLsXmRQo


Now that I see it again, you can clearly see that he's cutting himself and giving the razor to the ref. He can say whatever he wants, it's 100% obvious on TV.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Ted_DiBiaseJR said:


> So all you guys saying that he didn't what do you think to this video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLxGLsXmRQo


If that was true, I'd like to know why he bladed a 5 cm long cut, that required staples, into the top of his head where no one blades.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Roncaglione said:


> A genuine cut doesn't bleed like that.


It does when you're out there wrestling, or any form of exercise the blood is pumping therefore it's going to poor out of a wound quicker.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Evil Peter said:


> If that was true, I'd like to know why he bladed a 5 cm long cut, that required staples, into the top of his head where no one blades.


Because that way, nobody would suspect him. Perfect cover up.

Or maybe he couldn't do it right, because they don't have enough exercise in doing blade jobs anymore.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Jericho Addict said:


> I think the whole report is bogus and is proved to be bullshit by this image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow...*Lita* looks rough in this picture.

lol, jk.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> If that was true


If?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

And people seem to forget the option that when Punk has his hands where his cut is, it might just be to feel if he had been cut open. People do check their possible wounds so blading isn't the only possible reason for having your hands close to a cut.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> If that was true, I'd like to know why he bladed a 5 cm long cut, that required staples, into the top of his head where no one blades.


'Cause he's an idiot. Can't do a suplex right. Can't even execute the Macho elbow correctly. Now he doesn't even know how to do a proper blade job.

He just does about everything in life sloppily. I bet it even takes him 30 seconds just to open a can of Pepsi.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

Roncaglione said:


> If?


That's just a steel hair-comb

:troll


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Roncaglione said:


> If?


That's not the time where Punk could have bladed because his hand isn't even near the place where the cut was (plus I think his hand is open prior to that still). If he had bladed in your picture it would have been in one of the normal spots where you blade, but Punk's cut is on the top of his head. Look back in the thread and you'll see the picture with the staples.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

lancaster223 said:


> 'Cause he's an idiot. Can't do a suplex right. Can't even execute the Macho elbow correctly. Now he doesn't even know how to do a proper blade job.
> 
> He just does about everything in life sloppily. I bet it even takes him 30 seconds just to open a can of Pepsi.


If you're going to troll, at least try to do it with a shred of intelligence. That way you might get someone to bite. Now it's just sad that your time is this worthless.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> That's just a steel hair-comb
> 
> :troll


Thanks Punk




Evil Peter said:


> That's not the time where Punk could have bladed because his hand isn't even near the place where the cut was


Yes it is.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> If he's going to do something that could get him in shit, surely he'd wait to do it at a more significant time than a random Raw match against a 60 year old commentator.


The only reason I can think of that he might have bladed in that match is as a sort of dirty protest against having to have that match. A bit like HBK overselling Hogan. Punk upset he has to wrestle a crap old man and thus decides to blade in it to make it look ridiculous.

I'm not convinced, though I don't really care enough to check the footage again. Watching that match once was hard enough.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Roncaglione said:


> Yes it is.


No, not close at all. If that picture showed the blading he would bleed from his hairline (which is a common place to blade). Not to mention that you don't blade at the same time someone is forcefully throwing you into a cage wall, you blade when you're lying on the ground afterwards and the attention can be brought upon the other wrestler.

The video shows that the suspected blading is when Punk lies on the floor while Lawler is setting up his turnbuckle jump punch. That's still unlikely seeing all the other illogical parts, like that you don't blade where Punk was cut, you don't cut that much and there's no reason to blade against Lawler (both because he's just an announcer, plus that the violent part is supposed to be Lawler getting beaten up badly).

People don't seem to want to talk about logic though.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


> Welcome to the era of wrestling where to bleed yourself without getting fired is to do it HARD way.


Wrong way of looking at it; they don't want any blood at all.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Sphynxx said:


>


Punk's hand is positioned on his forehead there, no where near where he eventually gets the wound...









That's not his forehard.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> No, not close at all. If that picture showed the blading he would bleed from his hairline (which is a common place to blade). Not to mention that you don't blade at the same time someone is forcefully throwing you into a cage wall, you blade when you're lying on the ground afterwards and the attention can be brought upon the other wrestler.
> 
> The video shows that the suspected blading is when Punk lies on the floor while Lawler is setting up his turnbuckle jump punch. That's still unlikely seeing all the other illogical parts, like that you don't blade where Punk was cut, you don't cut that much and there's no reason to blade against Lawler (both because he's just an announcer, plus that the violent part is supposed to be Lawler getting beaten up badly).
> 
> People don't seem to want to talk about logic though.


You are being ridiculous at this stage his hand is near top of his head. You are using 80's blading logic. No one wants to have scars on their forehead in 2012. The video shows two or more attempts.



AyrshireBlue said:


> Punk's hand is positioned on his forehead there, no where near where he eventually gets the wound...


Nope it is higher than that.




AyrshireBlue said:


> Punk's hand is positioned on his forehead there, no where near where he eventually gets the wound...


What do you think he is doing the video when he is not blading then?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Roncaglione said:


> You are being ridiculous at this stage his hand is near top of his head. You are using 80's blading logic. No one wants to have scars on their forehead in 2012.


Yes, ignore all the other points and just answer one. Seems like a serious discussion.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> Yes, ignore all the other points and just answer one. Seems like a serious discussion.


What did I miss? I previously answered your other questions.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Roncaglione said:


> Nope it is higher than that.


Well, it's not in the middle, on the top of his head, is it?


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Well, it's not in the middle, on the top of his head, is it?


Sigh, please look at both photos.

Look at the angle of line that he cut in the staple photo.

Then look at the pic of Punk just before he is going into the cage and when he has finished the line at his first attempt. 

Punk's hand is at the same point where the blade line ends in the staple photo.

Clear?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Roncaglione said:


> What did I miss? I previously answered your other questions.


I gave several points of which none point to the logic in blading. First of all where he must be holding the blade in the picture is too close to his hairline compared to the stapled cut. Blading isn't generally the kind of thing that requires staples either, nor do you open yourself up that much doing it.

It's dumb to blade when you're being thrown around because you can't control well where you place the cut. He also didn't start bleeding very soon after that event. The video posted claims that he blades a second time when Lawler is punching him and setting up his signature move, but we only have one cut on his head. But if he bladed the second time makes more sense because he starts bleeding somewhere around that and sharp cuts bleed quickly, plus of course that it's a time where people are supposed to look at Lawler and he actually is still so he can place the cut.

We also have Punk agreeing with the blading in very sarcastic fashion. Doesn't say too much but it's yet another point, as is the completely reversed kayfabe logic that Punk bleeds but the shocking thing in the match is supposed to be Lawler getting beaten very badly.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Evil Peter read my previous post.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

It still only touches the same one thing, which means my question what the logic behind it might be is still not approached. I doubt this will lead anywhere so I guess we can just stop it and see how things unfold. If he bladed he will probably have to suffer some consequences so we can judge from that.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

He bladed. There is significant picture evidence.

But Punk said he didn't so all that picture evidence is wrong and so are dirtsheets too according to people here.

Punk isn't going to slash his forehead/hairline. It isn't the 80s and gig marks aren't a badge of honour. It is more of an image business than ever.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

In all seriousness, who gives a shit if he bladed or not.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Punk's hand is positioned on his forehead there, no where near where he eventually gets the wound...
> 
> 
> That's not his *forehard*.


Omg idk why I couldn't stop laughing at that.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Roncaglione said:


> He bladed. There is significant picture evidence.
> 
> But Punk said he didn't so all that picture evidence is wrong and so are dirtsheets too according to people here.
> 
> Punk isn't going to slash his forehead/hairline. It isn't the 80s and gig marks aren't a badge of honour. It is more of an image business than ever.


But again that wasn't what I was asking, I asked that if he bladed what was the logic behind it? Not that people would actually know, but it's still something one can discuss.

It seems pretty funny if he rather cuts up a pretty big gash in his head to avoid a little nick in his hairline. A bigger gash can stop hair from growing properly near the scar and if he wants to have a short haircut like he does now that can be far more visible than a little scar from a nick just by the hairline.

It's also surprising if he would do it in this match where it actually counters the story being told, which is about the brutality against Lawler.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

The CRA1GER said:


> In all seriousness, who gives a shit if he bladed or not.


Finally


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> But again that wasn't what I was asking, I asked that if he bladed what was the logic behind it? Not that people would actually know, but it's still something one can discuss.
> 
> It's also surprising if he would do it in this match where it actually counters the story being told, which is about the brutality against Lawler.


And like I said before read what I posted in my initial posts in this thread. 

To repeat what I wrote in those posts as you ignored that request. Punk is a huge mark of Memphis Wrestling. He wanted to have a bloody cage match with Lawler. The opening match had Punk asking Lawler to give a (trademark) punch. He also sang the King of Memphis song mid match. This was Punk cosplaying Memphis wrestler. Locking Lawler in was a play on the Austin Idol - Jerry Lawler match from 1987. It was rather obvious to those who have watched that stuff.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

Roncaglione said:


> And like I said before read what I posted in my initial posts in this thread.
> 
> To repeat what I wrote in those posts as you ignored that request. Punk is a huge mark of Memphis Wrestling. He wanted to have a bloody cage match with Lawler. The opening match had Punk asking Lawler to give a (trademark) punch. He also sang the King of Memphis song mid match. This was Punk cosplaying Memphis wrestler. Locking Lawler in was a play on the Austin Idol - Jerry Lawler match from 1987. It was rather obvious to those who have watched that stuff.


I wanted to get things more currently so I could address them properly, since I know you also said things that natural cuts don't bleed like that, which is wrong. I've seen natural cuts even squirt out blood like a fountain with every heartbeat.

But that aside those are some interesting points. Not that I think it would require a cut to pay that homage, but it could certainly be a reason because all is not done out of pure requirement. As said, I guess we'll see how the repercussions go seeing how it would be a fairly significant violation of the rules if it was as you say.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

The CRA1GER said:


> In all seriousness, who gives a shit if he bladed or not.


Yeah, pretty much.

Blood isn't the be all and end all of wrestling. I don't care if there's blood in a match or not (as long as it isn't excessive) as long as the story comes first.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Roncaglione said:


> No TRDBaron as you see Wrestlers ALWAYS tell the truth.
> 
> If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck it is a duck. He obviously bladed. But Punk says he didn't so he didn't according to people here. fpalm


:lol Wow you're right, who am i to question the great CM Punk?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Also really, why would he risk blading again Lawler anyway? Remember Eddie's botched bladejob against JBL? Blading can always be risky and why would he do it against Lawler?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I doubt he bladed. When you have an upcoming feud with the Rock I have a hard time believing that you'll be stepping on management's toes to enhance a match with Jerry the King Lawler.

I also doubt WWE would use this spot to signal blood is back.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> No, not close at all. If that picture showed the blading he would bleed from his hairline (which is a common place to blade). Not to mention that you don't blade at the same time someone is forcefully throwing you into a cage wall, you blade when you're lying on the ground afterwards and the attention can be brought upon the other wrestler.
> 
> The video shows that the suspected blading is when Punk lies on the floor while Lawler is setting up his turnbuckle jump punch. That's still unlikely seeing all the other illogical parts, like that you don't blade where Punk was cut, you don't cut that much and there's no reason to blade against Lawler (both because he's just an announcer, plus that the violent part is supposed to be Lawler getting beaten up badly).
> 
> People don't seem to want to talk about logic though.


The picture is a still image, therefore his hand could be moving and that could be just after or just before he cut.

You can blade while someone is throwing you at something. Blading just before taking the bump is possible and has been done many times, and usually very quickly. Going by that logic it's possible that the wrestler can cut themselves a little more than they wanted to because they can't be as careful as they can be when they're lying down and they have a few extra seconds.

I don't know why Punk would have bladed where he did, maybe it was to look more natural than the usual places like just above the eye, or the middle of the forehead.

I was going to say, but somebody beat me to it, that it's likely they were doing a tribute to old cage matches, particularly from Memphis. I was thinking of that the whole way through the match too.

It does seem a little odd to blade on a throwaway episode of Raw, but again it makes sense if it was a part of a tribute of sorts.

And yes it's not a big deal, we know and I don't think anyone is making a big deal of it, it's just a strange and interesting occurrence worth talking about and trying to figure out the reasoning and logic behind it.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Also really, why would he risk blading again Lawler anyway? Remember Eddie's botched bladejob against JBL? Blading can always be risky and why would he do it against Lawler?





GillbergReturns said:


> I doubt he bladed. When you have an upcoming feud with the Rock I have a hard time believing that you'll be stepping on management's toes to enhance a match with Jerry the King Lawler.
> 
> I also doubt WWE would use this spot to signal blood is back.


Read my posts. You are asking questions that have already been answered.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

One would be very stupid to blade like that causing you to get staples on the wound on the top of your head no less. I am not a big Punk fan, but I would like to think he is not that stupid or crazy.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Roncaglione said:


> Read my posts. You are asking questions that have already been answered.


Not answered. Speculated on. I'm just giving my opinion here and just because you threw a opinion on that topic doesn't mean it's over with.

Punk may love Memphis wrestling but I can guarantee you he loves fat paychecks and huge matches alot more than that. It's clear that his bounced off the cage at the same spot where the cut is. I play the proballity game and the actual cut scenario is just more probable in this situation.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Punk wouldn't jeopardize his position in a match with Lawler.


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

*What I think actually happened:*
I think it was an accident and Punk was ok with it because it reminded him of 'the old days' but the ref kept telling him to wipe his face because there is an election coming up.

*My worst nightmare:*
• Punk bladed to make King look tough.
• King insists that he get a rematch because of the treatment he got after the match was over. AJ agrees.
• King wants the rematch at NOC for the tiltle. AJ agrees
• King wants a "First Blood" match. AJ agrees.
• Punk looks worried.
• The original white Punk t-shirt is re-released but with blood spots on it and it sells out.
• A new "Blood Red King" crest t-shirt is released with the words "Blood on my hands" emblazoned on it and it sells out too.
• At NOC Punk blades again and King wins the title.
• King holds the title until WrestleMania where he drops it to Brodus Clay.
• Hundreds of kiddies fill the ring and the ramp and dance along with Brodus.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

jonoaries said:


> Punk wouldn't jeopardize his position in a match with Lawler.


Pretty much this. WWE is not going to risk million dollar endorsement deals for anyone. Punk does not have that kind of pull. They probally wouldn't fire him but they'd certainly knock him down a few notches and if you're Punk that could cost you a match with Rock and who knews what else.

If he did blade during that match he might be the dumbest person on the face of the planet because if Mattel called WWE would throw Punk under the bus.


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> Punk wouldn't jeopardize his position in a match with Lawler.


He isn't




GillbergReturns said:


> Pretty much this. WWE is not going to risk million dollar endorsement deals for anyone. Punk does not have that kind of pull. They probally wouldn't fire him but they'd certainly knock him down a few notches and if you're Punk that could cost you a match with Rock and who knews what else.
> 
> If he did blade during that match he might be the dumbest person on the face of the planet because if Mattel called WWE would throw Punk under the bus.


This is all speculation. 

If he didn't blade then why did he do blading motions and passed something to the referee?


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

jonoaries said:


> Punk wouldn't jeopardize his position in a match with Lawler.


actually, he would. and knowing punk's attitude about the business and wanting WWE to be entertaining again, i could see him blading in a match with lawler. punk would do it just to pay respect to lawler and old school cage matches. 

i didn't think he bladed at first but now i'm really questioning. yes, blading usually is at the hairline or forehead, but it isn't always. and if punk wanted to be able to deny blading when he got to the back, what better way to do it than on the fly and on top of his head. had he done it on the hairline or forehead no one in the back would have bought it. wrestler's naturally put their hands up when they take a face bump into the side of the cage and lawler isn't powerful enough to argue that he threw him too hard. 

and the video looks like he hands something to robinson. the point in which he may or may not have bladed can be questioned, but it certainly looks like he handed something to the ref and i don't think it was a tic tac.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Roncaglione said:


> This is all speculation.
> 
> If he didn't blade then why did he do blading motions and passed something to the referee?


I think that you may be over-analyzing hand motions as people could say that he was trying to get his hands up to avoid a full face bump into the cage. No one can say for certain whether he bladed or not unless someone shows more clearer evidence than the pictures and videos people here are showing. Otherwise, fallacies will be committed.

Personally, I can't say for sure whether he bladed or not.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

It always amazes me how easily people eat up everything the dirt sheets shit out.

Dirt sheets don't know any more than we do on most incidents. They just write any old shit and then always write a little disclaimer at the end to protect themselves if they are wrong.

They make the assumption he bladed and then take it all from there. In this case the disclaimer being "if nothing happens it's because he has the backstage powerz" as opposed to the more logical reasoning that if nothing happens it's cause the dirt sheets we're talking shit.


----------



## AndyThom (Jul 26, 2012)

I still don't know if he did or not. If pushed I'm in they 'no' camp. Re blading and staples - I remember taker getting staples in his head after austin attacked him on sunday night heat before their first blood match at fully loaded 1999.


----------



## drake2814 (Aug 24, 2012)

It looked like he did but why on earth would you waste your chance to blade on a 10 minute cage match on Raw with Lawler instead of saving it for a ppv.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People are still arguing over this? The pic of the cut stapled up tells it all.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...85345096.33500.180270122014279&type=1&theater


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

The supposed picture of him blading and the cut are at the opposite sides of his head. 

I thought he'd done it when Lawler pushed him towards the cage frame facing the main camera, he looked to hit his head hard there and then.


----------



## SimbaTGO (Mar 29, 2011)

Cm Punk brings back to the WWE, what is needed. and i love it


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

The edgier the better, I still think blood should be saved for PPV's and majorly personal feuds...


----------

